# CPC exam -  what a relief!!



## Leandra (Jun 9, 2011)

I passed - what a relief!!


----------



## perkins05 (Jun 9, 2011)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## gmm101292@live.com (Jun 9, 2011)

I am very happy for you.  I go for my testing on saturday.  Do you have any advice for me.  I am very afraid of this test.


----------



## Leandra (Jun 9, 2011)

Try not to get caught up in the time issue. It's hard not to feel the pressure of the clock on you, but what I did was skip any question that I wasn't sure about - I went back later and worked on those. Try to pace yourself to 30 questions in an hour and you will be doing good. The time really does fly by - I was surprised that I didn't even leave my chair the entire time. Good luck!!


----------



## LuAnnJ (Jun 9, 2011)

Congrats! I will be studying and prepping to take the exam. Any helpful hints?


----------



## brahn (Jun 9, 2011)

Congrats!!! I feel your relief....just found out today myself....You are the star today though!


----------



## spharrel (Jun 14, 2011)

*CPC exam*

Congrats, I will be taking my exam on Saturday praying on passing


----------



## tamekasims30@yahoo.com (Jun 14, 2011)

*Cpc exam*

I take the exam this saturday


----------



## Leandra (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks!  Spharrel and tamekasims - good luck to you both!! I feel your anxiety about the test. But, it won't be long and it will be behind you


----------

